# Looking for information on Missisquoi Springs A Bottle with embossed Indian squaw inside oval.



## MPhillips (Oct 30, 2015)

I have this bottle from Missisquoi Springs which used to be in Sheldon, VT.  It is a green bottle, has Missiquoi Springs and a large A on one side and an embossed Indian Squaw with papoose on the reverse.  Glass is beautiful with lots of air bubbles, neck looks like it was stretched and I think the top was applied?


----------



## botlguy (Oct 30, 2015)

Without a picture this is a guess but it sounds like what the bottle collecting hobby refers to as "Saratoga Type Mineral Water" bottles or more simply: "Saratogas". I believe an online search in that area will turn up some information.     Jim


----------



## MPhillips (Oct 30, 2015)

Pictures


----------



## coreya (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a similar bottle and the thing you should look for is if the ground by the feet extends out past the oval it is a rare variant and is fairly pricey, if it doesn't its still a desirable Saratoga bottle. Here is mine and a descriptive write up. (GENERAL DESCRIPTION
Quart, smooth base, applied sloping double collar, this is the V-17A (Don
Tucker's classification)variant, where the earth the Squaw  is standing on extends BEYOND the oval. and is
rated SCARCE . It is embossed as follows: "MISSISQUOI
/ A (Large letter) / SPRINGS // (Embossed standing Indian woman with papoose on
back).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













" />


----------



## MPhillips (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you for your response. The ground does not extend beyond the oval.


----------



## coreya (Oct 30, 2015)

The one that sold on ebay and described in the other post you have does not appear to have the extended ground and should not have commanded that kind of money, but what the heck its great for you. The scarce version (ground extended ) last time I checked (about 6 years ago) was 1100 and up so who knows what it would do today. That's a nice bottle either way.


----------



## MPhillips (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks, will help take the edge off if a sale goes well.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 31, 2015)

a really nice bottle !


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 31, 2015)

Very cool bottle, where did you find it?


----------



## MPhillips (Oct 31, 2015)

It was in my in-laws estate. They lived in Sheldon VT


----------



## MPhillips (Oct 31, 2015)

I have had it for quite awhile


----------



## botlguy (Oct 31, 2015)

Regardless of value, I think it should stay in the family forever.              Jim


----------

